# J30 suitable for SingleHanded cruising?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
I am currently sorting through tons of sailboat website and manufacturers.In my personal choice for a singlehanded island cruiser/liveaboard I keep being drawn to the famous J series.I like the J35 but think the J30 to be a little easier to handle for a single sailor.(Am I correct in my thinking here?)
How does a J30 handle in heavy weather?
I recently read Jeff''s posting on all the various models for the 30 foot type boat,it was mentioned about the J30''s lack of cockpit area if I remember.Could someone tell more about J Boats.I seem to really have my heart set on these somewhat affordable(used)boats.
It was mentioned in another post here that J boats are seen in the islands.
Basically I need to know is this a truley correct choice for a singlehanded sailor.I plan to spend 6 mos out of the year on my boat,island hopping.
I will keep researching and will be glad for any input from peolpe who have sailed/lived on a J Boat.

Thanks,
JerryO


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I forgot one other thing in my post.My second choice for a single handed liveaboard is a Sabre 28.Its also a fine looking vessel and reasonably priced for an older one.

Thanks again,
JerryO


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2001)

I looked closely at the J-30 when I ws shopping for my Laser 28. I had sailed on them and had actually started negotiations on one. I do a lot of single-handing and in the end I concluded that they were not my idea of an ideal single-hander. While the cockpit was compact and the control lines mostly run aft I found them to require very high efforts and not being all that forgiving. One major fault in my book was the tendency toward a lee helm (this may be tuned out of the J-30''s these days since I haven''t driven one in the current tuning) I also did not like the distance from the helm to the head. 

When I did this same investigation 13 years ago,I ended up buying a Laser 28. I can''t say that they are an ideal boat for everyone. They tend to require a bit more finesse than some other boats but they are pretty easy to dial in once you have sailed them for a bit and once dialed in they are great single-handers. I am not trying to sell you my boat, although she is for sale, but I would suggest that the Laser 28''s would be a good alternative to consider. My best suggestion is to try to get a chance to sail a J-30 and see what you think. While I thought they could be singlehanded I thought they were less than ideal.

Good luck
Jeff

Good hunting.


----------

